# I'm 5'10" on a good day, Medium or Large frame?



## unison21 (May 14, 2008)

sometimes when I get my height measured i'm about 5'9.5". So i'm definitely NOT over 5'10". My inseam is 32".

Now the question is, do I get a Large or Medium frame? 3 different LBS salesmen (one from Cynergy, two from Helen's cycles) said I should go w/ a large or 19" but after reading several threads here and other people saying that 5'10 should be a medium, I don't know what to do.

The last LBS guy I just talked to convinced me to get a Large and then they'd switch the stem to something shorter because he said I "looked cramped" on the medium. However I did feel comfortable on the medium and when I switched to the Large i felt stretched a bit. Hence the reason for the shorter stem.

So now I have an order for a cannondale F7 Large with a shorter stem, but I'm wondering if I should change my order for a Medium and then think about getting a set back seat post or longer stem if I need.

For reference here is the top tube lengths for each:
Medium 23.5"
Large 24.5"

And the Seat Tube Center-Center:
Medium 16.2"
Large 17.9"


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with a Medium frame. I'm 6'2 and I ride a large frame (19") 

Before I bought my frame I test road several bikes. 

Trek, Gary Fisher, Kona, and Cannondale. They all were either the 19" frame or a 19.5" frame.

If you felt comfy on the medium, you need a medium.


----------



## 07 FSRxc (Aug 18, 2007)

I am 5' 11" and just sold my large (19). I did have to get a shorter stem and taller bars for the large frame to feel comfortable.
I just bought a medium (18) and had to install a longer stem and taller bars. The seat tube came setback 16 deg stock. I have a little harder time getting back enough (comfort level) on the steep down hills on the medium. Bassically the seat tube is so high I cant really get behind it. What ever you feel more comfortable on is the best. I think you are right on the edge of either....


----------



## BIGHORN LEW (Mar 26, 2008)

try to demo both sizes and get what feels right. i'm 5'9" and i prefer a large. yes, i run a shorter stem and 0 setback post, but i like the stability of the longer wheelbase on the climbs,flats, and descents. also i like less seat post exposed. my medium for me was less in the rough stuff. :cornut:


----------



## unison21 (May 14, 2008)

okay I tried this fit calculator online.. and it says i need:

The Offroad Fit
Hardtail Standover Height Range 29.4 - 30.1 inches
Full Suspension Standover Height Range 30.4 - 31.1 inches
Virtual Top Tube Length 23.2 - 23.6 inches
Stem Length 11.7 - 12.3 cm
BB-Saddle Position 69.5 - 71.5 cm
Saddle-Handlebar 55.7 - 56.3 cm

Looks like its closer to medium than large.. But it says my stem length should be 11.7 to 12.3cm. Is that long?


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

5'11 and I ride a large cannondale.
The medium looked tiny to me, and if I went with the medium, the seat would have been too high and handlebars too low.


----------



## g-bus (Aug 13, 2007)

5'10" here, I'd say medium. Easier to control on the rough stuff. My previous bike was a little bigger than my current and it was difficult to get on and off in a hurry, making for some sketchy dismounts. I didn't have it long enough to put in any extended rides to see how my body faired on it (got stolen), but I feel like anything bigger than what I ride now would have me too stretched out.Plus the lower top tube will help keep the "goods" out of harms reach, at least to some extent.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

unison21 said:


> sometimes when I get my height measured i'm about 5'9.5". So i'm definitely NOT over 5'10". My inseam is 32".
> 
> Now the question is, do I get a Large or Medium frame? 3 different LBS salesmen (one from Cynergy, two from Helen's cycles) said I should go w/ a large or 19" but after reading several threads here and other people saying that 5'10 should be a medium, I don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


I'm 5'10" with shorter legs than you (thus longer torso) and 24.5 top tube sounds way to long for me. I'm most comfortable between 22.8 and 23.5.

Are those seat tube measurements from the center of the bb to the center of the top tube? If so, 17.9" sounds way to big, 16.2 just right.

When you talk about the different shops sizing you different, are you talking about the same bike? Bike all size up a little differently, so you may need a medium of one kind, but a large of another.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

unison21 said:


> okay I tried this fit calculator online.. and it says i need:
> 
> The Offroad Fit
> Hardtail Standover Height Range 29.4 - 30.1 inches
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty long by todays standards. It's all personal preference, though. Take those calculators with a grain of salt. That may work for road bikes, but setups on mountain bikes vary greatly, and are heavily influence be the geometry of the bike and riding style.


----------



## chrisf695 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm 5'11 and i went with the Medium. I like being more mobile on the bike. Also you can always make a smaller bike longer. Its all personal prefrence.


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

Go with the medium. I'm 6' and I ride a large but I just went to a slightly shorter wheelbase large and it was like night and day. The shorter bike handles singletrack way better, climbs better and shows no difference on descending or high speed stuff. I think a large would be like driving your grandfathers Buick for you.

There is a old roadie saying that goes ''If everyone doesn't tell you that your bike is too small; it's probably to big''


----------



## badgermac (Apr 6, 2008)

Try both. I'm 5'11" but longer torso and shorter legs so a Medium is what fits me - large is too big. Really it has to be a personalized thing. Dont' buy unless you try.


----------



## unison21 (May 14, 2008)

Okay guys, thanks for all the replies.. seems like most people recommend the Medium.. I went today and tried the specialized hard rock and rockhoppers in both 17" (medium) and 19" (large) back to back several times and settled on the 17". I just felt better on that bike. I am at the upper range for a 17" but i think I made the right choice.

I ended up getting a 2008 Rockhopper Disc. I got 15% off the list price and they threw in the water bottle and holder too so I'm pretty happy.


----------

